# Fan trouble?



## seanza69 (Nov 25, 2004)

My computer seems to randomly restart this is especially so when i am running games, so i think it could be my computer overheating. Do you recommend i replace my processor fan or the case fan? When i opened up the computer both appeared to be working. The case fan was blowing air out of the computer and the cpu fan seemed to be spinning fine. Any help is appreciated?

I believe the computer is overheating because it used to do this and i installed new motherboard memory and processor and re formatted hard disk and the problem is still there.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Your BIOS should have a temperature reading in it. If it does, reboot your PC when you think it is overheating and go into BIOS. I would say it should be between 30-35 C.


----------



## TheDaX (Dec 5, 2004)

i might be oiverheating too, it says system temp at 33 degrees celsius, and 58 degrees celcius for the CPU1 Temp or whatever.

Is that bad?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it depends on the brand and model of cpu could also be your p/s is inadequate or faulty


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Installing new memory and a processor will not stop somthing from overheating. If it is to hot then you need to go and get a better cooling solution such as more fans or water cooling.


I could be a bad power supply though because that seems to be the case in most random shutdowns. 

Check your mobo to see the temp.


----------



## Callaway (Dec 10, 2004)

Buy a new Processor Fan there cheap and ur Cpu wont overheat, I personaly like the Volcano Cpu fans for processors.


----------

